# Pancake Tortoise Egg... Help Please!



## tortoiseluvr (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a trio of pancake tortoises, and today I noticed one of the females acting strangely. Turns out she was laying an egg! This is a pleasant surprise, but I have never had a tortoise lay an egg before. Needless to say I could use some help. I am kicking myself for not buying an incubator at the last reptile show I went to, so I am totally unprepared. 

I have not touched the egg, so it is just sitting in the enclosure where she buried it under cypress. Should I leave it there until I get an incubator or should I attempt at a homemade one in the meantime? My plan for the incubator is to try and get one from a local pet shop, but if I can't I will order one and have it overnighted. I have read that I should incubate at about 86 to 88F and 70% humidity in a small container with vermiculite from another thread, but I was wondering how to get and maintain 70% humidity. Any other tips you have would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2011)

You can buy those Little Giant Bird Brooders at almost any feed store or vet supply store, or even online.

I don't know how to incubate pancake eggs, if they need a diapause or what, but I don't think it would harm the egg to leave it where it is. You can also put it in a little plastic tub and place it in a warm place. Most folks use moistened vermiculite as the nesting medium. You wet the vermiculite then squeeze out the excess moisture. Tortoise eggs are not supposed to be turned once the embryo starts to grow, so folks usually "X" the top of the egg to maintain the correct orientation.

Seems to me that Momo may have had a thread about pancake eggs in the past. Use our "search" feature and see if you can find it.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 11, 2011)

hi, i do have pancakes(apair).read under forum pancakes. has alot of infor. did you see them mateing? i have had eggs before(twice) 2 eggs each time. first time 2nd egg came 2 days after 
the first egg. the 2nd time first egg came and 2nd egg 2 weeks later.i got a zoomed incubator at the pet shop. my eggs never did hatch. pancakes are a funny breed.as far as your egg, maybe you could get an incubator. once mine had an egg, i had to get incubator cause their going to have more eggs sooner or later. better to be ready. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tortoiseluvr (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information! I just bought a little giant still air incubator from a feed store, and I am getting it set up. I will move the egg after about 24hrs. When is a good time to candle it?


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep it at room temp for 8-10 weeks, then Incubate it.........Pancake Eggs can take 10 months + to actually hatch, so development may not start right away......


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 11, 2011)

I have hatched many Pancake eggs. Place it in the incubator, as soon as you get it set up, at 86-87 F with humidity around 70%. Leave it there until it hatches. I have had them hatch in 95 days all the way to 180 days. It will likely be a month or more before you see any veins. I would wait 6-8 weeks before candling it.


----------



## tortoiseluvr (Dec 12, 2011)

The egg is in the incubator... so cross your fingers that it is fertile!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 13, 2011)

tortoiseluvr said:


> The egg is in the incubator... so cross your fingers that it is fertile!



hi, i will! i love pancakes. i bet she has another egg soon. mine always have 2.for me , i am hopeing for me the third times a charm.wish them the best. do you have any pictures you could post of the happy couple? 'lol' lindy


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 18, 2011)

Tim/Robin is exactly correct. I currently have 2 eggs in an incubator right now. 87degrees, 75-80% humidity. I find humidity varies. You'll need to add water to a small flat dish periodically as it evaporates to maintain the humidity. In my experience they'll hatch around 5-6 months. Good luck.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

